# Lithiumakkumulatoren



## Vincent (13. April 2003)

Moin folks,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Batterien|Akkumulatoren Geschäft, welches auch ausgefallenste Arten führt.
Ich habe hier einen älteren Fotoapparat, der ganz seltsame Lihtiumblöcke frisst. Aber ich habe nicht das Geld mir alle 2 Wochen für 30 Euro einen neuen Block zu kaufen und bin nun auf der Suche nach Akkumulatoren der Gleichen Spezifikation.


```
This camera uses one, six-volt lithium battery pack (2CR5)
```

Es wäre sehr cool, wenn jemand da einen link auf Lager hätte.
Vielen Dank und bis dann
Bohne


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. April 2003)

http://www.fotoversand-afa.de
1 Stück .... 4,19 Euro
10 Stück ... 38,90 Euro

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?verteilt=1&AnbieterID=287
1 Stück .... zwischen 5,50 und 5,95 Euro

http://www.reichelt.de
1 Stück .... 4,95 Euro

Von Akkus in der Bauform hab ich noch nie was gehört. Aber wer weiß. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vincent (13. April 2003)

Wow was für Preise...da hab ich wohl noch die Preise von anno dazumal im Schädel gehabt.

Das Problem ist halt, dass die Cam die Batterien frisst, sie halten nie lange. Und ein Akku wäre da natürlich das Optimum.

Also schonmal Riesendank an dich.


----------



## Robert Martinu (14. April 2003)

LiIonen-Akkus sind leider nicht so einfach, die brauchen recht komplizierte Ladeschaltungen. Wenn du nicht genau weist, was du da machst sind die Akkus nach demersten Versuch hinüber.

Abgesehen davon haben Li-Batterien und Akkus unterschiedliche Spannungen. Wenn schon Akku, dann wärs einfacher, einen Adapter zu bauen und einen Bleiakku oder 5 NiMH-Zellen zu verwenden.
( wäre eine gute Anlaufstelle für detailiertere Fragen)


----------



## Vincent (14. April 2003)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Yvonne Schomburg (14. April 2003)

Wenns zu spät ist -> Sorry!

http://www.akku-4u.de/lithium.htm#d_li_p


----------



## Vincent (14. April 2003)

Hey niemals zu spät - vielen vielen Dank.
/edit:
Leider scheint es die "2CR5" nur als Batterie, nicht als Akkumulator zu geben 
//edit


----------

